# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Tour du lịch hè 2013 Ninh Chữ - Vĩnh Hy hấp dẫn

## maithanh

*TOUR DU LỊCH HÈ 2013: NINH CHỮ – VĨNH HY*

Giá vé: *1.400.000 VNĐ*
Thời gian: 3 ngày 2 đêm
Phương tiện: ô tô
Resort: 2 saoChương trình Tour du lịch hè 2013: Ninh Chữ – Vĩnh Hy 3 ngày 2 đêm bằng ô tô Tour du lich he Du lich he Tour du lịch hè Du lịch hè Du lịch hè 2013 Tour du lich he 2013 Du lich he 2013 Chuong trinh du lich Phan Thiet Ninh Chu Tour du lich Phan Thiet Ninh Chu khach san 3 sao Du lich Phan Thiet Du lich Ninh Chu*NGÀY 1: TP.HỒ CHÍ MINH – MŨI NÉ – NINH CHỮ*- Buổi sáng: Xe và hướng dẫn Du Lịch Bến Nghé đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Ninh Chữ. Quý khách dừng chân dùng điểm tâm tại nhà hàng ở Đồng Nai. 
Đến Ninh Thuận, quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng cạnh biển Cà Ná, bãi biển tuyệt đẹp, nổi tiếng của miền Trung.
- Buổi chiều: Vào đến biển Ninh Chữ, đoàn làm thủ tục nhận phòng tại resort. Quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi tắm biển, ngắm cảnh hay tham gia các trò chơi vận động vui trên biển trong chương trình *Tour du lịch hè 2013: Ninh Chữ – Vĩnh Hy.*
- Buổi tối: Đoàn dùng cơm tối tại nhà hàng. Tự do khám phá dạo biển về đêm.
*NGÀY 2: VĨNH HY – THÁP CHÀM*

- Buổi sáng: Sau khi dùng điểm tâm, xe đưa đoàn đi qua ruộng muối Ninh Hải, khu bảo tồn thiên nhiên núi Chúa đến tham quan Vịnh Vĩnh Hy.
- Buổi chiều: Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan Làng Dệt Thổ Cẩm Mỹ Nghiệp, Làng Gốm Chăm Bàu Trúc, Tháp Chàm Poklonggarai, chinh phục Đồi Cát Nam Cương.
- Buổi tối: Đoàn dùng cơm tối, tự do dạo biển, nghỉ đêm.
*NGÀY 3: PHAN RANG – TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH*

- Buổi sáng: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Xe khởi hành đưa đoàn về TP. Hồ Chí Minh.
- Buổi chiều: Trên đường về đoàn ghé Phan Rang, Phan Thiết dùng cơm trưa, tham quan mua đặc sản địa phương: tỏi, nho, thanh long, mực 1 nắng…
- Buổi tối: Xe đưa đoàn về đến điểm đón ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình *Tour du lịch hè 2013: Ninh Chữ – Vĩnh Hy*, chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại.
*Giá tour bao gồm:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe Hyundai Aero Space, máy lạnh, ghế bật, đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình. Tàu đáy kính tham quan Vịnh Vĩnh Hy.
- Lưu trú: Resort tiện nghi, sang trọng, tiêu chuẩn phòng 2 – 3 – 4 khách. Đoàn sẽ ở một trong các resort sau:
+ Resort 3 sao: Long Thuận, Đen Giòn (Khu Sakara).
+ Resort 4 sao: Sài Gòn – Ninh Chữ, Đen Giòn (Khu Champa).
+ Trước khi ký hợp đồng, Du Lịch Bến Nghé sẽ báo cho quý khách những resort còn phòng để quý khách chọn.
- Ăn uống: Theo chương trình, từ sáng ngày đi đến trưa ngày về, thực đơn bữa chính 6 món. Quý khách sẽ dùng đặc sản địa phương nơi đoàn đến. (thực đơn được đính kèm để quý khách lựa chọn).
- Hướng dẫn viên: Thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho quý khách suốt tuyến.
- Tham quan: Vé vào cổng tất cả các điểm tham quan trong chương trình.
- Bảo hiểm: du lịch trong nước.
- Khăn: Khăn ướt trên xe.
- Nón: Du Lịch Bến Nghé.
- Nước: Nước uống trên xe.
*Giá tour không bao gồm:*

- Thuế GTGT: Chưa bao gồm 10% thuế giá trị gia tăng.
- Tiền tip: Cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế (không bắt buộc).
*Mức giá vé cho trẻ em:*

- Trẻ từ 11 trở lên: Tính bằng vé người lớn, tiêu chuẩn người lớn.
- Trẻ từ 5 – 11 tuổi: Mua ½ vé người lớn, tiêu chuẩn người lớn nhưng ngủ chung gia đình.
- Trẻ nhỏ 5 tuổi: Miễn phí, gia đình trả tiền ăn sáng (nếu có).
*Đăng ký, thanh toán:*

- Quý khách có thể đặt tour du lịch qua điện thoại hoặc tại website Du Lịch  Bến Nghé dulichbennghe.vn, nhân viên công ty sẽ giao vé tận nhà cho quý khách miễn phí.
- Quý khách có thể trả đủ tiền khi nhận vé, hay chỉ thanh tóan 40%, số tiền còn lại thanh toán sau khi kết thúc chuyến tham quan.



*==> Mọi chi tiết, vui lòng liên hệ:
Công Ty Cổ Phần Du Lịch Bến Nghé
117-39 Nguyễn Hữu Cảnh, P.22, Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM
Tel: (84-8) 35.144.132 – Fax: (84-8) 35.144.089 
Hotline: 0919 100 864 – 0907 939 534 - 098 7735 071 
Website: http://dulichbennghe.vn*

----------


## travel

Hình như biển Ninh Chữ rất đẹp, mình nhớ có lần dừng chân tại đó, cát trắng, biển xanh, nắng vàng, dù rất mệt nhưng ngắm cảnh cảm thấy rất thư thái. Sao bạn ko up thêm ảnh cho hấp dẫn  :Smile: .

----------

